# Advice/Recommendations for TUE applications



## Katmcd86 (Jul 4, 2021)

Good Morning!
I've taken up a new hobby (archery) and I'm surprisingly turning out to be pretty good at it with a bit of a competitive streak.
Coaches think competitions are on the horizon, so with that in mind I'm considering getting a TUE/therapeutic use exemption in place for my insulin use. Let's face it, my T1D is here forever so why not get some of the paperwork out of the way to start with rather than it be a barrier later. 

I anticipate my GP and hospital team will not be overly familiar with a TUE application (they are v hands off and snowed under at the mo), so any recommendations (Yorkshire or further afield) on a specialist who can help support me with my application? 

Thanks so much!
Kat


----------



## trophywench (Jul 4, 2021)

__





						How to apply for a Therapeutic Use Exemption (TUE) | UK Anti-Doping
					






					www.ukad.org.uk
				




However, I am surprised that insulin could ever be considered possibly performance enhancing.


----------



## Inka (Jul 4, 2021)

Don’t body-builders sometimes mis-use insulin? I’m not surprised that they want a TUE but I would imagine that in the case of Type 1 where there’s no possible alternative meds, it would be pretty routine.

https://www.wada-ama.org/sites/default/files/resources/files/tuec_diabetes_version4.1.pdf

.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 4, 2021)

Well I checked insulin on the DRO and intravenous infusion* of it is completely prohibited, so as far as I'm concerned since my insulin since diagnosis has always been delivered by interstitial infusion of it which is not banned, there is no prohibition and therefore no requirement for a UAE.

* except if delivered in the course of hospital treatment for something and since I've only ever had to have it intravenously twice during operations in hospitals, not prohibited and no UAE necessary.

I thought it was odd - Steve Redgrave; Gary Mabbutt; Wasim Akram; Henry Slade; various golfers etc.


----------



## pm133 (Jul 4, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Well I checked insulin on the DRO and intravenous infusion* of it is completely prohibited, so as far as I'm concerned since my insulin since diagnosis has always been delivered by interstitial infusion of it which is not banned, there is no prohibition and therefore no requirement for a UAE.
> 
> * except if delivered in the course of hospital treatment for something and since I've only ever had to have it intravenously twice during operations in hospitals, not prohibited and no UAE necessary.
> 
> I thought it was odd - Steve Redgrave; Gary Mabbutt; Wasim Akram; Henry Slade; various golfers etc.



I think the idea is that insulin promotes glucose intake into the cells so it aids the re-fuelling process and gives that player an extra edge during activities with high levels of exertion.
It'll be similar to the effect of blood-doping to increase the amount of oxygen you can take in.

Seems a pretty bloody dangerous thing to be messing around with but some people will do anything to win a gold medal.


----------

